# zoom/focus issue



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

First let me say that I am and extreme newb when it comes to photography.

I've got a Sony HDR-SR1 that I've been playin around with for a few months and there is really just one thing about it that I dislike. I like taking macros but ya know when you have a subject at the back of the tank and you have to zoom in to fill the shot. Well, I can only zoom in about 25% of the total zoom capability before I loose the ability to focus on the subject.

My question would be.........is that normal for all cameras or is it cuz this is a video camera or maybe some other reason?

Thx guys,


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

All cameras have limits to their focusing abilities. With point-and-shoots too, you have no manuel focus, so to re-focus you have to auto focus and quite frankly even some of the top-of-the-line-DSLRs are pretty stupid when it comes to auto-focusing at times. The camera doesn't know that no one wants to see the GSA on the glass so you shouldn't focus on it!!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Thx Steven, for the reply. Maybe I should have mentioned that this cam has a manual focus.
That's a huge reason why I bought it. I've had a number of the dinky point and shoot cameras and always had AF issues so I went with this and the AF is pretty impressive. At least on the scale I'm used too. But still I can't focus on something at the back of the tank when slightly zoomed in.

If you guys think it will help, I could take a few shots to illustrate my problem.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As your focal length changes with your zooming in and out, your focusing ability will also change. The camera will have a maximum macro mag limit, and you're surpassing it by trying to make it 'bigger'.


----------

